# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Maestría en Agronegocios - UNALM

## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

Es reconocido que el recurso humano es el activo más valioso en las organizaciones. Para gestionar de manera efectiva el sector agrario, se requieren desarrollar las habilidades gerenciales, tanto de conocimiento como personales. Enfrentamos a un entorno cambiante y a un sector agroexportador con muchas oportunidades pero también amenazas, que se deben resolver tomando las decisiones más óptimas. 
La Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, a través de la Escuela de Posgrado y el Departamento de Gestión Empresarial de la Facultad de Economía, creó la Maestría en Agronegocios en 1997, contribuyendo desde entonces con el desarrollo del sector agrario, formando personal capacitado para gestionar los negocios en el Agro: “Líderes del Agro con visión de futuro”. 
Los Maestristas y egresados de nuestro posgrado en Agronegocios han generado sus propias empresas en forma individual o asociada, participan en la docencia universitaria, ocupan cargos directivos y ejecutivos en el área empresarial privada y estatal. 
El reto es desarrollar la agroexportación peruana logrando hacer más competitiva la pequeña, mediana y gran agricultura del Perú; con un enfoque de “sistemas en agronegocios”. 
Bienvenidos,  *Dr. Leoncio Fernández Jerí*
Coordinador de la Maestría en Agronegocios
La Molina, Lima- Perú.  Gráfica 11 feb.jpg  *Unidad de Posgrado de la Facultad de Economía y Planificación*  *Maestría en Agronegocios - Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina*
Av. La Molina s/n - La Molina 
Horario de atención: Lunes a Viernes 9:00 a 17:00 horas
Teléfono directo: 349-4284
Celular: 947-499-699
Central Telefónica: 614-7800 Anexo 331
Correo: maestria.agronegocios@lamolina.edu.peTemas similares: CONFERENCIA INFORMATIVA - MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS - UNIVERSIDAD ESAN MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Tema para tesis de maestria ESAN presenta segunda maestría en agronegocios

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*OBJETIVOS:  * Es objetivo fundamental de la Maestría, capacitar a profesionales, docentes, empresarios, ejecutivos, directivos, profesionales y todo recurso protagonista o que desea ingresar al sector Agronegocios aplicando una dinámica enseñanza de calidad y promoviendo la investigación.  *BENEFICIOS: * Pertenecer a la Universidad Nacional Agraria la Molina, reconocida con prestigio a nivel nacional e internacional.  *Beneficios como alumnos:*  *Bolsa de Trabajo:* Consiste en el trabajo de investigación que realiza el alumno, cumpliendo con un mínimo de 10 horas semanales para reducir, en un 40 por ciento, el costo de enseñanza. Puede ser solicitado a partir del segundo semestre.  *Beca de Alimento:* El estudiante de Posgrado tiene la posibilidad de acceder a becas de alimento, las que pueden ser totales o parciales. Pueden ser solicitadas a partir del segundo semestre. Son otorgadas por cada Especialidad en función del estado socio-económico así como del rendimiento académico.

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*PERFIL PROFESIONAL: * La Especialidad está dirigida a quienes están vinculados directa e indirectamente con Agronegocios y pueden ser: empresarios, profesionales, técnicos, docentes, inversionistas u otros que se dediquen a producción, comercialización, financiación, transporte, equipamiento, insumos (para producción o comercialización), tecnología tradicional o de punta (aplicada en áreas de Agronegocios), competitividad u otras actividades relacionadas. 
El profesional graduado de la Maestría en Agronegocios alcanzará un nivel de conocimientos y desarrollo de habilidades que le permitirán: 
- Desempeñar cargos en la gerencia general o dirección superior en empresas u organizaciones agropecuarias del sector público y privado.
- Identificar la orientación, la dinámica y el significado del proceso de transformación y reordenamiento de los mercados agropecuarios nacionales e internacionales.
- Dominar las técnicas de identificación y análisis de los factores claves del entorno económico, político y social, regional, nacional e internacional.
- Diseñar estrategia de mercadeo para empresas agropecuarias que compiten en los mercados nacionales e internacionales, con énfasis en seguridad alimentaría y medio ambiente.
- Manejar las finanzas empresariales agropecuarias, incluyendo la evaluación de inversiones, estructura de capital y financiamiento tradicional y no tradicional.
- Aplicar las técnicas y herramientas de análisis en las distintas áreas funcionales de las empresas agropecuarias.

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*PROGRAMA DE ESTUDIOS: * Para optar el grado de Magister Scientiae se debe aprobar un mínimo de 50 créditos. Los cursos obligatorios, tienen requisitos que deben ser cumplidos para que se acepte la matrícula; según se indica a continuación:  Archivo adjunto 18738  *CURSOS ELECTIVOS: * Estos cursos se pueden programar en cualquier ciclo, de acuerdo al cumplimiento de los requisitos del curso, a disponibilidad del tiempo y el interés del alumno por determinado tema. Para obtener el grado de Magister Scientiae, el alumno, debe aprobar 8 créditos electivos.  Archivo adjunto 18737

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*PROCESO DE ADMISIÓN:*  *1° PASO:*
Proceso de Admisión 2019-I INSCRIBETE AQUÍ  *2° PASO:* Realizar el pago por derecho de admisión en BANCO DE CRÉDITO con el CÓDIGO DE POSTULANTE que el sistema muestra.  *EN PERÚ:* S/. 400.00 Nuevos Soles
Banco: Banco de Crédito del Perú
Nº de Cta. Cte.: Nº 193-1585157-0-85
Moneda: Soles
Nombre de la Cuenta: Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina
CCI: 002-193-001585157085-11  *EN EL EXTRANJERO:* $ 233.00 Dólares y puede depositar en cualquier banco de su país.
Banco: Banco de Crédito del Perú
Dirección: Juan de Arona # 893 San Isidro, Lima-Perú
Número de Cuenta: Nº 191-0417171-1-58
Moneda: Dólares
Nombre de la Cuenta: Fundación para el Desarrollo Agrario
SWIFT: BCPLPEPL  *3° PASO:* Volver a Ingresar al SISTEMA DE INSCRIPCIÓN VIRTUAL, continuar con el llenado de sus Datos Personales, Académicos, etc. Aceptar la Declaración Jurada Virtual el cual indicará que cuenta con los siguientes documentos: 
Certificado de estudios universitarios *
Grado de Bachiller o Título profesional *
Promedio ponderado acumulado o Constancia de orden de mérito
Currículo Vitae sin documentar
Copia del D.N.I.
Otros indicados por la maestría**. 
(*) Copia legalizada.
(**) Según la especialidad que lo solicite.   *4° PASO* Imprimir la CONSTANCIA DE INSCRIPCIÓN.  *5° PASO* Apersonarse a la Escuela de Posgrado, con sus documentos y el voucher de depósito y/o constancia de transferencia, o remitirlo escaneado al correo milagrosdiaz@lamolina.edu.pe  *6° PASO* Rendir el examen y la entrevista personal (aproximadamente se dará a conocer la fecha de entrevista que sera en el mes de marzo) en la EPG de la UNALM segundo piso a las 9:00 a.m.

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*INVERSIÓN Y MATRÍCULA:* La inversión por los estudios de toda la Maestría (50 créditos) es de S/ 17,000. 
La Matrícula se realiza según los siguientes pagos:  Archivo adjunto 18739 *INICIO DE CLASES: 2019* 
Favor de confirmar la recepción correcta del presente correo. Asimismo, si tiene alguna duda o consulta no dude en escribir por el presente medio a: maestria.agronegocios@lamolina.edu.pe o llamar a nuestros números telefónicos, 349-4284 o 947499699. (Horario de atención de lunes a viernes de 10:00 a 6:00 p.m. y sábados de 8:00 a.m. a 12m.)  Archivo adjunto 18740
Enseñanza + Autoseguro Estudiantil 
Cta. FDA N° 193-15359890-38
(Indicar número de matrícula + código de especialidad) 
(+) Para los alumnos del extranjero el pago por derecho de admisión podrán realizarlo en cualquier banco de su País  *Banco:* Banco de Crédito del Perú *Dirección:* Juan de Arona # 893 San Isidro, Lima-Perú *Número de Cuenta:* 191-0417171- 1-58 *Moneda:* Dólares *Nombre de la Cuenta:* Fundación para el Desarrollo Agrario *SWIFT:* BCPLPEPL

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*DOCUMENTOS:* 
- Reglamento UNALM 
- Reglamento de Tesis 
- Formato Programa de Estudios 
- Formato Comité Consejero 
- Formato Proyecto de Tesis 
- Programación de cursos por ciclos

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

¿Deseas ser parte del Recurso Humano necesario para gestionar el agro del Perú?. Postula a la Maestría en Agronegocios.    
Adquiere los conocimientos y herramientas necesarias para los agronegocios, con estrategias de marketing y mucho más.     
Especialízate en las herramientas de Marketing para los agronegocios. ¿Cuál es tu mercado? ¿Los canales? Implementación del comercio electrónico y más.

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*MAESTRÍA EN AGRONEGOCIOS - UNALM* 
Ventajas que ofrece la especialidad:   
- Plana docente con amplia experiencia en el sector agroindustrial.
- Docentes invitados de Universidades extranjeras.
- Empresarios nacionales y extranjeros invitados a compartir experiencias.
- Visita a empresas e instituciones tanto en el Perú como en el extranjero.
- Asesoría constante para la investigación
- Horarios adecuados.    
Unidad de Posgrado de la Facultad de Economía y Planificación 
Maestría en Agronegocios - Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina
Av. La Molina s/n - La Molina 
Horario de atención: Lunes a Viernes 9:00 a 17:00 horas
Teléfono directo: 349-4284
Celular: 947-499-699
Central Telefónica: 614-7800 Anexo 331
Correo: maestria.agronegocios@lamolina.edu.pe

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

Conviértete en un profesional más competitivo de la agroindustria. Desarrolla productos innovadores con modelos de negocio eficientes para los mercados exigentes de hoy, generando valor económico y bienestar social. Especialízate en Agronegocios en la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM). Conoce los detalles de la maestría aquí ➡️ https://bit.ly/2Dr2KQJ

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

Entre las ventajas que ofrece la Maestría en Agronegocios de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM), está la plana docente con reconocida trayectoria en la enseñanza-aprendizaje. Docentes expertos en nuevas metodologías para la investigación de mercados y definición de estrategias, que buscan desarrollar las habilidades de los tipos de pensamiento, crítico y abierto, rompiendo esquemas con enfoque sistémico". Postula en https://bit.ly/2Ip0K0X

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

Estudia la #MaestríaEnAgronegocios de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (#UNALM) y sé parte de la experiencia académica internacional:   
- Docentes invitados de universidades extranjeras
- Empresarios nacionales y extranjeros invitados a compartir experiencias
- Visitas a empresas e instituciones tanto en el Perú como en el extranjero  
Información y admisión aquí ➡️ https://bit.ly/2Dr2KQJ  Gráfica 25 feb.jpg

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

Estudia *la Maestría en Agronegocios* de la *Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina* (UNALM) y sé parte de la experiencia académica internacional:   
- Docentes invitados de universidades extranjeras
- Empresarios nacionales y extranjeros invitados a compartir experiencias.
- Visitas a empresas e instituciones tanto en el Perú como en el extranjero.  
Información y admisión aquí ➡️ https://bit.ly/2Dr2KQJ  Gráfica 25 feb.jpg

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*¿Deseas iniciar estudios en la MAESTRIA EN AGRONEGOCIOS?*  _Solicita más informes e inscríbete en: maestria.agronegocios@lamolina.edu.pe_  *http://www.lamolina.edu.pe/Postgrado/Agronegocios/* 
whatsapp : 947499699 (Lic Milagros Diaz) 
Para POSTULAR, ingresa a : *https://admision-epg.lamolina.edu.pe/admision/inicio*   265400admisionplanta.jpg

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*OBJETIVOS: 
Es objetivo fundamental de la Maestría, capacitar a profesionales, docentes, empresarios, ejecutivos, directivos, profesionales y todo recurso protagonista o que desea ingresar al sector Agronegocios aplicando una dinámica enseñanza de calidad y promoviendo la investigación.  BENEFICIOS: 
Pertenecer a la Universidad Nacional Agraria la Molina, reconocida con prestigio a nivel nacional e internacional. * *Beneficios como alumnos*:  *Bolsa de Trabajo:* Consiste en el trabajo de investigación que realiza el alumno, cumpliendo con un mínimo de 10 horas semanales para reducir, en un 40 por ciento, el costo de enseñanza. Puede ser solicitado a partir del segundo semestre.*Beca de Alimento:* El estudiante de Posgrado tiene la posibilidad de acceder a becas de alimento, las que pueden ser totales o parciales. Pueden ser solicitadas a partir del segundo semestre. Son otorgadas por cada Especialidad en función del estado socio-económico así como del rendimiento académico.

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*Perfil Profesional*  *La Especialidad está dirigida a quienes están vinculados directa e indirectamente con Agronegocios y pueden ser: empresarios, profesionales, técnicos, docentes, inversionistas u otros que se dediquen a producción, comercialización, financiación, transporte, equipamiento, insumos (para producción o comercialización), tecnología tradicional o de punta (aplicada en áreas de Agronegocios), competitividad u otras actividades relacionadas. El profesional graduado de la Maestría en Agronegocios alcanzará un nivel de conocimientos y desarrollo de habilidades que le permitirán: *  *Desempeñar cargos en la gerencia general o dirección superior en empresas u organizaciones agropecuarias del sector público y privado.*   *Identificar la orientación, la dinámica y el significado del proceso de transformación y reordenamiento de los mercados agropecuarios nacionales e internacionales.*   *Dominar las técnicas de identificación y análisis de los factores claves del entorno económico, político y social, regional, nacional e internacional.*   *Diseñar estrategia de mercadeo para empresas agropecuarias que compiten en los mercados nacionales e internacionales, con énfasis en seguridad alimentaría y medio ambiente.*   *Manejar las finanzas empresariales agropecuarias, incluyendo la evaluación de inversiones, estructura de capital y financiamiento tradicional y no tradicional*   *Aplicar las técnicas y herramientas de análisis en las distintas áreas funcionales de las empresas agropecuarias.*

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*Proceso de Admisión*   *1° PASO*  Proceso de Admisión 2020-I INSCRIBETE AQUÍ: https://admision-epg.lamolina.edu.pe/admision/inicio *2° PASO*  Realizar el pago por derecho de admisión en *BANCO DE CRÉDITO* con el *CÓDIGO DE POSTULANTE* que el sistema muestra.  *EN PERÚ:* S/. 400.00 Nuevos Soles*Banco:* Banco de Crédito del Perú*Nº de Cta. Cte.:* Nº 193-1585157-0-85*Moneda:* Soles*Nombre de la Cuenta:* Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina*CCI:* 002-193-001585157085-11  *EN EL EXTRANJERO:* $ 200.00 Dólares y puede depositar en cualquier banco de su país.*Banco:* Banco de Crédito del Perú*Dirección:* Juan de Arona # 893 San Isidro, Lima-Perú*Número de Cuenta:* Nº 191-0417171-1-58*Moneda:* Dólares*Nombre de la Cuenta:* Fundación para el Desarrollo Agrario*SWIFT:* BCPLPEPL   *3° PASO*  Volver a Ingresar al SISTEMA DE INSCRIPCIÓN VIRTUAL, continuar con el llenado de sus Datos Personales, Académicos, etc. *ACEPTAR la Declaración Jurada Virtual* el cual indicará que cuenta con los siguientes documentos:  Certificado de estudios universitarios *Grado de Bachiller o Título profesional *Promedio ponderado acumulado o Constancia de orden de méritoCurrículo Vitae sin documentarCopia del D.N.I.Otros indicados por la maestría**.
(*) Copia legalizada.
(**) Según la especialidad que lo solicite.  *4° PASO*  Imprimir la *CONSTANCIA DE INSCRIPCIÓN.*  *5° PASO*  Apersonarse a la Escuela de Posgrado, con sus documentos y el Boucher de depósito y/o constancia de transferencia, o remitirlo escaneado al correo milagrosdiaz@lamolina.edu.pe  *6° PASO*  Rendir el examen y la entrevista personal (SÁBADO 07 DE MARZO) en la EPG de la UNALM segundo piso a las 9:00 a.m.

----------


## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

*Inversión y Matrícula*   *La inversión por los estudios de toda la Maestría (50 créditos) es 17 mil soles. La Matrícula se realiza según los siguientes pagos:*  Matrícula: S/. 147.90 Nuevos Soles, por semestre. Marzo 2020.  Derecho de Enseñanza: S/. 350.00 Nuevos Soles, POR CRÉDITO. Teniendo que aprobar 50 créditos, con nota mínima de 14 en los 2 años de duración de la Maestría. *(Extranjeros S/.700.00 por crédito).*
Contamos con 2 opciones de pago: (*) CONTADO: Al cancelar la totalidad del importe, tiene *10% de descuento* sobre los Derechos de Enseñanza.
(*) FINANCIADO: Sí prefiere financiar el pago, puede optar por *Cancelar el 25%, 40% o 50%* de los Derechos de Enseñanza al iniciar y el saldo hasta en 03 cuotas mensuales.  Bienestar Estudiantil Seguro: S/. 73.00 (a)Examen Médico: S/. 85.00 (b)Carné universitario: S/. 16.00 (c)a) Por semestre. b) Solo para ingresantes. c) Por año     *INICIO DE CLASES: 2020*  *Favor de confirmar la recepción correcta del presente correo. Asimismo, si tiene alguna duda o consulta no dude en escribir por el presente medio a: maestria.agronegocios@lamolina.edu.pe o 
llamar a nuestros números telefónicos, 349-4284 o 947499699. (Horario de atención de lunes a viernes de 10:00 a 6:00 p.m. y sábados de 8:00 a.m. a 12m.)*   Concepto Nacionales (S/.) Extranjeros (S/.)  Derecho de Admisión 400.00 $ 233.00 (+)  Matrícula 147.90 292.00  Seguro, carnet, otros 130.00 260.00  Semestre Académico(*) 4900.00 9800.00  Por crédito 350.00 700.00  Examen de Inglés 99.30 99.30  Examen de Grado 828.20 940.00  Sustentación de Tesis 1,367.00 1,367.00  Derecho de Grado 518.00 518.00  Reincorporación 345.30 345.30    Enseñanza + Autoseguro Estudiantil 
Cta. FDA N° 193-15359890-38 
(Indicar número de matrícula + código de especialidad)  (+) Para los alumnos del extranjero el pago por derecho de admisión podrán realizarlo en cualquier banco de su País  *Banco:* Banco de Crédito del Perú *Direccion:* Juan de Arona # 893 San Isidro, Lima-Perú *Número de Cuenta:* 191-0417171- 1-58 *Moneda:* Dólares *Nombre de la Cuenta:* Fundación para el Desarrollo Agrario *SWIFT:* BCPLPEPL

----------

